# Samsung nc10: win XP von USB-Stick aus installieren?



## Henninges (27. Januar 2010)

moin community,

nun ist es also da, das samung netbook nc10...und bereitet mir schon jetzt probleme.
mein vorhaben die interne 160gb platte durch eine 250er zu ersetzen stösst auf wiederstand, sie wird zwar ordnungsgemäss im bios erkannt, jedoch lässt sich windows xp nicht vom usb-stick installieren.

ich bereite den stick mit "winsetup-from-usb" soweit vor, stecke den wicht in einen der drei usb slots am nc10 und alles was ich bekomme ist ein _"hal.dll fehlt, bitte neu installieren"_

hat einer von euch ähnliche erfahrung mit dem installieren von usb stick ? 

ich hab das ganze schon mit vista und sieben durch, da hat es immer einwandfrei geklappt. mit xp jedoch jetzt dieses problem...hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den Titel mal geändert, da es ja wohl nix mit der HDD zu tun hat, wenn es mit Vista klappte.

Hast du denn irgendein Tutorial gefunden speziell für XP auf NC10 ?


----------



## we3dm4n (28. Januar 2010)

Hast du die XP CD geändert mit nlite?
Bei mir kam es da manchmal auch zu Problemen bei meinem Netbook.

Habe es dann immer wieder probiert und irgendwann hat es dann funktioniert, versuche auch mal einen anderen USB-Stick zu verwenden.


----------



## Henninges (28. Januar 2010)

@Herbboy: wenn du meinst, ändere den titel...das tut war für ein eeepc...

@we3dm4n: habe 2x2gb, 1x4gb und 1x8gb versucht...alle vier bringen das gleiche, werden im bios als usb-hdd erkannt, installieren lässt sich aber nichts...

in welche richtung hast du die install cd mit nlite angepasst, und was hast du beim mehrfachversuch geändert bis es funktioniert hat ?


----------



## we3dm4n (28. Januar 2010)

Allem Anschein nach trat der Fehler beim Integrieren von SP3 auf. Habe dann schrittweise Sachen mit nlite geändert (Beispieldateien rausgenommen) und nach jeder entfernten Sache erstmal mit der Version getestet.

Wobei man sagen muss, dass ein direkter Versuch mit dem normalen CD-Inhalt per Win-Setup-from-USB direkt funktionierte.


----------



## Henninges (28. Januar 2010)

ich versuch gleich mal ein setup mit der eingebauten 160er...sollte das funktionieren, kann es ja nur an der 250er platte liegen...

*edit :* _windows konnte nicht gestartet werden, da folgende datei fehlt oder beschädigt ist : <windows root>\system32\hal.dll. installieren sie ein exemplar der oben angegebenen datei erneut._

das jetzt mit der 160er platte...


----------

